# Anybody else get bad sides from Masteron?



## MattG (Sep 26, 2014)

Just curious because i do, but its rarely talked about so I'm guessing it just affects me harsher for some reason. Its been half a year or so since i ran it so forgot how shitty the sides are for me. On only 400 wk mast e, and I'm so damn dryed out its ridiculous! Dry lips, cracking joints, dry mouth with foamy spit...and no i havent upped my ai at all either. Was on just 10mg a day aromasin for two weeks with my test, everything stayed the same except added mast and 2 days later it was in full effect. If youve ever tried to reverse gyno with letro, or ran another ai super high and came close to crashing your estro, then you know what I'm talking about cause thats exactly what it reminds me of. If i drop the aromasin for a few days my nips start puffing up so i cant drop my ai...anybody experience this and have any suggestions besides stopping my mast shots? I love the hard, quality gains i get with it so i really dont want to stop it...oh yeah, i get big, deep painful acne too with mast. Christ :banghead:


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 26, 2014)

If you are using real aromasin, drop the dose to 6.25mg 3x/week.
If this absolutely is not working for you,go to 12.5mg 3x/week maximum.

Give it 1-2 weeks, and take in lots of water. See if this helps.

If it does not, you can try one of the following options:
1)Drop Mast E dosage to 300/week
2)Add Nandrolone in at 200-400/week(Nand/Mast work well together)

Or do both.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## squatster (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow - I have never had to take an estrogen blocker while on  masteron. Have only used it 3 times- what kind do you have? Crazy getting acne from  It also


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Matt. Would suck out here where it's dry already.

Ive only run Mast once and didn't have any issues.


----------



## MattG (Sep 26, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> If you are using real aromasin, drop the dose to 6.25mg 3x/week.
> If this absolutely is not working for you,go to 12.5mg 3x/week maximum.
> 
> Give it 1-2 weeks, and take in lots of water. See if this helps.
> ...



My bad i forgot to add, i am actually already on 350/wk of npp on top of 740 test...so im already using the nandrolone. Ill give lowering the aromasin a shot, down to 12.5 eod first (superior peptide brand, liquid). Only reason i have to even run it is because i have to fend off gyno while on anything other than trt dose test. Had lumps form a couple years ago which i shrink up to unnoticable bb size with letro,  but they flare up easy now so its a pain in the ass keeping them under control. Thanks for the input bro.


----------



## MattG (Sep 26, 2014)

squatster said:


> Wow - I have never had to take an estrogen blocker while on  masteron. Have only used it 3 times- what kind do you have? Crazy getting acne from  It also



Im currently using DNP's mast e. Other brands did the same thing too tho, maybe not quite as bad, so possibly overdosed a little. Used Stealth mast p before a couple times and i think it was Anabolic nation (ug brand) mast e i used also. Yeah the acne is crazy. I dont break out bad all over the place, will usually just get like 10 big painful ones on my quads and 10 or so on shoulders/chest. So not tons of pimples, but theyre huge and hurt like a bitch.lol


----------



## squatster (Sep 27, 2014)

Are the more like boils? Big huge zits- sounds like a fun cycle.
Superiors brand is some potent shit - I do it every 4 days while on juice - had the bitch tits out but 1 side still gets sensitive. When I build up to much estrogen now I get bloated and ornery as all hell- but while doing masteron with my cycle I don't need any estrogen blocker at all - have to say - I have only used Alinshops


----------



## conquer (Sep 27, 2014)

mast acts as an ai so i would drop the asin a bit


----------



## kubes (Sep 28, 2014)

I am surprised you are getting that many sides from the mast. I get bad acne from mast but none of the other sides


----------



## MattG (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, must be the combo of mast bein a slight anti-e, and the ai...havent taken any aromasin for 3.5 days now and feeling much much better. Still dryed out but not half as bad. I think ill just try 6.5mg aromasin every three days. Thats a minimal amount and will hopefully be enough to keep nips from getting puffy


----------



## conquer (Sep 29, 2014)

food for thought, but i had some estro sides flare up when i was figuring out my sweet spot for dosing, and i feel damn good at 12.5mg 1x week with 10mg nolva e2d.

running between 4-500 test, just started mast @ 500/w


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 29, 2014)

Mast E made me look amazing but feel like a bitch...didn't wanna fuck on it, got anxiety, all sorts of shit


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 30, 2014)

Makes me feel a little aggressive but none of the physical sides you guys are talking about. I run it pretty low though 300 or so mg a week


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 30, 2014)

yeah, mast doesnt aromatize so thats why i like running it always. never have these sides and dont have to take an AI while on it either. been running SP brand from Alin and am very  pleased. sorry you are dealing with this brother. 

VP


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 1, 2014)

The only real side I have seen with MASTERON is a definite increase in aggression. Other than that no issues.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 1, 2014)

ACNE for me. This last time was unbearable, and its been about 7 weeks post cycle and almost cleared up but it sucks.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Not surprised at the acne.  Acne is often DHT related.  

Also as suggested, lower the AI. While on Mast.  

I love Masteron.   I always say run it as high as you can afford.


----------



## Thunder46 (Oct 4, 2014)

jim230027 said:


> I am surprised you are getting that many sides from the mast. I get bad acne from mast but none of the other sides



Same here and i was running higher dose then yours only side was acne on my back nothing else are you sure it had anything to do with the mast?


----------



## MattG (Oct 4, 2014)

Thunder46 said:


> Same here and i was running higher dose then yours only side was acne on my back nothing else are you sure it had anything to do with the mast?



Yes 100% positive, this is the 3rd time ive added mast in the middle of a cycle, and every single time this has happened. I finally figured out that i just cant run an ai while on mast. I havent taken my aromasin for a week now and feel almost back to normal. With all other compounds i always run an ai and never get dryed out...as soon as i add mast it does bad. So far so good in the gyno dept tho. This is the first time ive been able to not run an ai, so we'll see if it keeps going good


----------



## SoccerDad (Oct 4, 2014)

boils -- ugly painful ones for me


----------



## squatster (Oct 5, 2014)

Next time Alinshops mast- the stealth or the Balken -you should see a difference
When I am on it - I can lower the doses of all my other juice and get better results


----------



## MattG (Oct 5, 2014)

squatster said:


> Next time Alinshops mast- the stealth or the Balken -you should see a difference
> When I am on it - I can lower the doses of all my other juice and get better results



Have already ran the stealth before. Yeah its potent shit. Dryed me out as well but i was also running adex with it...


----------

